# Crackerjackjack- how is your boy doing?



## tifflunn (Oct 23, 2008)

Was wondering how it went yesturday?


----------



## crackerjackjack (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you so much for asking. He is doing just great. I felt so bad when the vet was doing it. It only took 10 minutes. He came through like a big boy. He acts like nothing happened. I am so proud of him. He will be a happier donkey now.


----------



## tifflunn (Oct 24, 2008)

glad to hear it!


----------



## Emily's mom (Oct 26, 2008)

Big Hugs, glad to hear that things went well!


----------

